# Controversal teal question



## MyIowagirl (Jan 25, 2013)

I've read enough on here to know I probably shouldn't even ask this.  But I have this pint Genuine Mason that I've curious if it might be teal.  It's probably too light but not the normal aqua or ball blue.  It really doesn't have any blue in it.  RB also lists a forest green but it's not that dark.  #1103


----------



## MyIowagirl (Jan 25, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks teal to me...


----------



## georgeoj (Jan 25, 2013)

These come in many color variations and color intensity levels. Yours looks like forest green. Teal is a color term that tends to be used much too often. One of the problems is the lack of a clear definition of TEAL. George


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 25, 2013)

I've never been an expert at pinning down the more complex colors, but I'd call it a light teal or a blue/green aqua


----------



## epackage (Jan 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  georgeoj
> 
> These come in many color variations and color intensity levels. Yours looks like forest green. Teal is a color term that tends to be used much too often. One of the problems is the lack of a clear definition of TEAL. George


 You must live near very different forests than I've ever seen George...[8D]


----------



## MyIowagirl (Jan 25, 2013)

Which is why I shouldn't have even asked, ha ha.  I guess I'll just call it pretty. []


----------



## botlguy (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea, asking bottle, jar or insulator collectors what color something is is like poking a stick into a badger hole. Look out for a fight. []


----------

